# new animated grave grabber



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi Guys,
Just put the finishing touches on this guy. He's basically a one armed grave graver without the moving head and powered with an old gear motor. Hope you like it!










here's a short video.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Rotten and bony, nice. Really well done.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

You are a machine!!!! Lovin the new grabber..


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Sweet! Love the simplicity and movement. But seriously Kev, you can stop anytime!!!! You've made a hundred props this year!! lol!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love the look of this guy and the movement is just icing on the cake

I hope you took a video of the inner workings. I'd like to see that.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Awesome dude! Love the action!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Kevin you are just so amazing! You are freaking ridiculously talented and creative! I think this guy is awesome and looks just like he just crawled out of a grave......Very cool! I am guessing you made the grabbing arm yourself??? Wow.....


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looks good. A photo of the insides would be nice.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Love the posture and the finish.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

love the movement! very creeepy!  great job... as always.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks, everyone! its a labor of love and I hate to see a good motor go to waste.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Soooo Spookyyy, great work!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

This is great!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW Kevin you've done it again. He looks amazing!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Yep....He's a good one...


----------



## gooner (Sep 24, 2012)

That's awsome. I love the movement and the posture.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks good and I like the movement. Can you post a picture of the mechanism?


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Here is a shot of the mechanism, I hope it makes sense. Let me know if you have any questions, I'm happy to answer them.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

he is so awesome!


----------

